# Server nicht erreichbar



## Xervos (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe einen server zuhause stehen auf den ich via. Remote Desktop Connection, problemlso drauf kann. Wenn ich die IP nun im Browser eingebe passiert gar nichts, es ist aber Xammp installiert und läuft, Port 80 habe ich auch forward gemacht. Was kann den da noch sein ? 

lg


----------



## CPoly (8. August 2011)

Eventuell den Port auch in deiner Firewall freigeben (z.B. in der Windows eigenen). Ich nehme an wenn du auf deinem PC rdp einschaltest, gibt Windows den Port dafür selbst frei. Bei Port 80 musst du das evtl. selbst machen.


----------



## Xervos (8. August 2011)

Hallo 

danke mal für den Input, wo genau kann ich das unter Windows Server 2008 einstellen ? 

lg


----------



## CPoly (8. August 2011)

Ich kann es dir jetzt nur für 2003 sagen.

Systemsteuerung -> Windows-Firewall

und dann unter dem Tab "Ausnahmen" unten auf "Port" klicken und den 80er TCP Port freigeben.


----------

